# iPad volé, possibilité de le bloquer?



## pepoe12 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour. 
Dans notre immeuble (nous ne sommes que 8!) quelqu'un nous a volé notre iPad.
Bien sûr, nous avons déjà fait le tour de l'immeuble et personne ne sait quoi que ce soit!
De plus que, l'application "retrouver mon iPad" n'a pas été installé. 

1) Il y a t'il moyen de le retrouver?
2) Il y a t'il moyen de le bloquer?
3) Que feriez vous à notre place?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide..


----------



## JC484 (28 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,
si c est un 3G, vous avez un code imei dessus normalement, si cest un wifi, le numero de serie et votre compte itunes... la facture, le numero de serie, le code imei et direction commissariat... 
si vous l avez achete a la fnac ou chez sfr avec une assurance vol...


----------



## Logis84 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
on m'a volé mon ipad 1 le 8 mai 2011 59 rue de cuire à Lyon dans le 4ème aux alentours de 22 H 30 dans un lieu ou il n'y avait que des femmes. 
Je donne le numéro de série:
V503613BZ3A
Si quelqu'un sait quelque chose, il est prié de le faire savoir !!
Merci.
:mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Juillet 2011)

Logis84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> on m'a volé mon ipad 1 le 8 mai 2011 59 rue de cuire à Lyon dans le 4ème aux alentours de 22 H 30 dans un lieu ou il n'y avait que des femmes.
> Je donne le numéro de série:
> V503613BZ3A
> ...




Quelle idée aussi de fréquenter les réunions weight-watchers  avec son Ipad....


----------



## Ealdu (21 Juillet 2011)

Je voulais répondre à Logis84 qu'il ne fallait pas croire que les filles étaient plus sérieuses que les hommes: ne sommes nous pas égaux  
Mais finalement je dirais à Lefenmac que finalement les filles ne pensent pas qu'à leur poids, la preuve!

Pour revenir au sujet, il n'y a effectivement que de porter plainte. Dommage que vous n'ayez pas activez mobile me!  Mais pas beaucoup de solution.


----------



## Wanya (29 Juillet 2011)

avec un compte Mobile Me et l'appli "Localiser mon iPad" tu aurais pu traumatiser ton voleur... mais là....


----------

